# Tips on keeping megaphobema robustum



## MARK H (May 13, 2009)

Hi

Anyone got any tips on keeping M.Robustum, does the substrate need to be dry or damp.
I have seen one care sheet that states they don’t need additional heat, but would like this confirmed from someone who’s has kept them.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats on getting one of the best and most under rated tarantulas in the hobby. :no1:

I have 2 of these beauties. They don't like it too warm. I would say keep them at about 70 degrees F or even a tad cooler. My mated female got very agitated when I moved her to my heated rack. She was out of the burrow all the time scratching at the lid of her tank trying to get out. When I moved her off the rack she calmed back down. She now lives on top of my snake's viv (at the cool end) so there is just a very gentle warmth coming up from that, and seems settled. My sub adult male lives on top of my heated rack, so all he gets is whatever bit of heat rises from the heated shelves below. He is active at night and eating well.

They do like it quite damp, and they appreciate a decent depth of substrate so they can make their own burrow. Both of mine have dug out under their cork bark to make a large underground chamber. If you're keeping them in faunarium-like containers, taping a piece of plastic bag over most of the vent holes will keep the humidity up.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's a pic of my male, just because he's gorgeous and I want to show him off


----------



## MARK H (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I was given a large female?? 3 weeks ago. She is in a glass tank about 3" of damp substrate. I will increase this tonight.
I was keeping her at approx 70F until a couple of days ago. Since I put a heat matt on the back of the tank she has been acting strange. Climbing up the plastic plants etc, instead of sitting at the entrance of her burrow. I will take the heat matt of tonight.
I must agree they are beauty’s.


----------



## MARK H (May 13, 2009)

Here's mine when I first got her.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

She's a beauty  I would give her 6" or so of substrate or even more, if there's space in the tank. She'll make good use of it. They are a bit of a pet hole, and seem very shy, dashing into their burrows at the first sign of disturbance.

Interesting that you have noticed the same behaviour on giving her extra heat. I might be anthropomorphising, but it does seem to distress them. I guess even though they come from the rainforests of Colombia, it's still going to be cool in their burrows which are pretty deep, I believe.


----------



## MARK H (May 13, 2009)

Before I put the heat on she would sit out in the open when the lights were off. I could creep up on her and have a good look, as soon as I touch the glass or make any kind of vibration she would bolt down the hole.
Now with the heat on she act's completely different. She won’t bolt or hide, just turns her back on me, I understand they have spines on their rear legs.
Anyway the heats being turned off as soon as I get home from work.


----------



## MARK H (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Garlicpickle for the info, changed the tank tonight, here it is.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks ideal mate. This species are definately burrowers, I've never had one that didn't burrow! She'll be happy in that tank.


----------



## MARK H (May 13, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Looks ideal mate. This species are definately burrowers, I've never had one that didn't burrow! She'll be happy in that tank.


Cheers Jamie

She went back to her normal behaviour once the heat had been off for a while.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

She'll love that! has she started excavating yet?


----------



## MARK H (May 13, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> She'll love that! has she started excavating yet?


No not yet, but she started using the hide this morning.


----------



## MARK H (May 13, 2009)

Love their rear legs, sorry poor phone camera, doesn't show the colour very well.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I forgot just how stunning these are! :2thumb:


----------

